# Weight gain 4 week old Nubians



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Our triplets were 7-8lb at birth. I weighted them Friday when they were 4 weeks old. They weighed 21-25.5lbs. All are fat healthy bucklings. Soon to be wethers. Does this seem like good weight gain for Nubians their age? These are our first kids. So we are learning a lot from them.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ha! I actually was going to ask the same thing on Friday when my triplet Nubians will be 4 weeks old. I have a buckling and two doelings but we could compare notes. The buckling was 8lbs at birth, first doeling was 7lbs and the last doeling was a whooping 11lbs. The buckling and last doeling are pretty close I think to each others size. The other doeling is as tall but not as filled out. She is usually the one that gets pushed off though. I use a weight tape for mine, not sure if you weighing with a scale or not. I have another doe getting ready to kid this week so poke me if I get busy with her because I do want to weigh them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Not sure with standard kids but with my ND babies, twins on average double their birthweights during the first week then gain an average of 2 pounds a week til they hit 6 weeks then it's usually a gain of 1.5lbs.

I currently have an almost 9 week old set of quads here that are at 21.5, 18, 18.5 and 21 lbs....at birth in order they were 2, 1.13, 1.14 and 2 lbs each

Don't know if that rate of gain on my kids helps...I do use a hanging scale to weigh so it's accurate.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

@ nubians2: PM sent!

@ Liz. Thanks for the reply. You have always been so helpful and full of information.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Rule of thumb for Nubians is 10lb weight gain per month minimum as far as I know.


----------

